

HealthCare.gov Progress Report Final [pdf] - kevbin
http://www.scribd.com/doc/188325546/HealthCare-gov-Progress-Report-Final

======
hga
My comments from a post-embargoed version, from another discussion
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6824061](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6824061)):

400 bug fixes ~= 200 new bugs inserted? (Well, at least initially.)

Page 5, hardware upgrades: "Deployed 12 large, dedicated servers; upgraded
storage unit", with a resulting ">3x Database Throughput" Don't like reading
that, although maybe it's not the critical path slowdown now. "upgraded
storage unit" sounds like they're using a SAN, NAS, what have you, not the
ideal recommended cluster architecture for MarkLogic (the main database,
chosen by CMS to the dislike of the contractors). I wonder if they've got
enough IOPs....

Ah, reading this:
[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230333290...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303332904579228413800602836)
confirms what we've been hearing about it running on VMs on machines shared
with other Medicare services, vs. the dedicated hardware now.

System stability is bad at 95.1% exclusive of scheduled maintenance. Per this
table
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_availability#Percentage_c...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_availability#Percentage_calculation)
that's a bit over 8 hours a week of unplanned downtime.

Hmmm, maybe not a total disaster now. And the fix-it czar said his highest
priority was (correctly) to stop sending garbage to insurance companies. We'll
see ... especially since they evidently haven't started working on the really
hard problem of paying the companies....

------
zeman
Interesting to see the monitoring tools in place... New Relic, Mixpanel and
Chartbeat. Would like to have seen more detail included from these, seem to be
focused on backend. Where's the real user monitoring data or front-end
performance via tools like
[http://www.webpagetest.org/](http://www.webpagetest.org/) or
[http://speedcurve.com/demo/](http://speedcurve.com/demo/)

------
bhauer
Uptime is consistently surpassing 90%!

Well, I guess it's progress. :)

